# Looking for Crowder Peas



## biggronn (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm out here in California, And can't find crowder peas. I used to get Bushes crowder peas at Holiday Market. Bean counters took them off the shelves. (guess I was the only one buying them.) My aunt back in Georgia has been looking for them dried to ship to me. She can't find them either. Grew up with them. Can't remember too many meals without them.

Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Publix does have them.  Got some yesterday....Bushes Brand.

Walmart carries them too.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 28, 2013)

You can order dried Crowder peas online from Camellia Brand's website ($2.49 per pound).  They are in Louisiana and also carry other dried peas/beans that might be difficult to find in other parts of the country that are staples in the south.

http://www.camelliabrand.com/p-16-crowder-peas.aspx













16.jpg



__ dward51
__ Jan 28, 2013


----------



## biggronn (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Kat,

We don't have Publix out here or any other southern & eastern chains. I just looked them up on Amazon/ $4.49 lb. dried. Plus shipping!!

They're my favorite pea but I don't love them enough to pay that!! LOL

Loved the looks of your biscuits. I think I need to be your next door neighbor. :o}


----------



## biggronn (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave,

I'll check them out. Was just telling Kat that I found them on Amazon. Same brand as you're showing. $4.49 a lb. Plus shipping!!!

No way. $2.49 is doable.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

biggronn said:


> Thanks Kat,
> 
> We don't have Publix out here or any other southern & eastern chains. I just looked them up on Amazon/ $4.49 lb. dried. Plus shipping!!
> 
> ...


Come on and move over!  There is a house for sale across the street!  LOL

Have you checked the frozen food section?  I have found them in there too.  Lynn (Hubby) loves his crowders more than any other one.


----------

